# marijuana-induced DP ? or . . .



## kirsha trappin (Feb 15, 2011)

so im 17 , and around october of last year i hotboxed a blunt of purp and dro (mixed) with about 3 other people . i was hitting it really hard and mind that i'd only smoked about 6 times prior to that but just regular weed . after about a minute after smoking my high hit me fast and i started seeing everything in frame-by-frame . i paniced and ran in the house and it just got worse , everything around me was spinning and my heart was beating so fast , i had to sit and close my eyes and just let the panic attack take its course until i feel asleep . its been about 4 months and since then i've been feeling high and out of it all the time , my balance is off , my eyes and head feel heavy , my legs feel light and everything including me seems like its moving even when im stationary . i dont like leaving my house or going anywhere besides to sleep , certain stuff i eat makes it worse . i dont like being upstairs anywhere and i just want to be back to normal and im scared it wont ever go away , i dont think its DP/DR because i feel real and my memory is fine and im not having any of the common symptons of it , which scares me because now i wonder what could it be if not that . if anybody has some information on what this might be and positive answers i would very much appreciate it . = ]


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

From what you say, you've developed visual problems from weed. Weed has been known to cause derealization. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization

A number of people here have visual problems. You might like to read this topic: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__hl__tracers__fromsearch__1#entry197587


----------



## kirsha trappin (Feb 15, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> From what you say, you've developed visual problems from weed. Weed has been known to cause derealization. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization
> 
> A number of people here have visual problems. You might like to read this topic: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__hl__tracers__fromsearch__1#entry197587


thanks for answering , i dont think its my vision exactly but my eyes do feel kind of tight , almost crosseyed and some things look distorted . i read a lot of the symptoms and stories on here and a lot of it seems like severe DP/DR . i know who i am and where i am , sometimes i start making myself believe that i dont exist and scaring my self , not intentionally though but thats pretty much all i have in common with everybody else besidesthis foggy feeling in my head . im wondering if it might just be mild , if thats the case then it wont be so hard for me to recover but i just need to know if this is what i have first .


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kirsha trappin said:


> thanks for answering , i dont think its my vision exactly but my eyes do feel kind of tight , almost crosseyed and some things look distorted . i read a lot of the symptoms and stories on here and a lot of it seems like severe DP/DR . i know who i am and where i am , sometimes i start making myself believe that i dont exist and scaring my self , not intentionally though but thats pretty much all i have in common with everybody else besidesthis foggy feeling in my head . im wondering if it might just be mild , if thats the case then it wont be so hard for me to recover but i just need to know if this is what i have first .


*i dont think its my vision exactly but my eyes do feel kind of tight , almost crosseyed and some things look distorted*

'Pressure' feeling in eyeballs?

Sort of 'drunk' like?

*i know who i am and where i am*

Same here - my DR is mostly vision perception/processing.

_"Derealization is an alteration in the perception or experience of the external world so that it seems strange or unreal"

"Derealization is a subjective experience of unreality of the outside world, while depersonalization is unreality in one's sense of self"_

*wondering if it might just be mild , if thats the case then it wont be so hard for me to recover but i just need to know if this is what i have first.*

It has been about 5 months for you, have you noticed any changes in that time?


----------



## kirsha trappin (Feb 15, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> *i dont think its my vision exactly but my eyes do feel kind of tight , almost crosseyed and some things look distorted*
> 
> 'Pressure' feeling in eyeballs?
> 
> ...


yeah its not as bad as it was at first but not much change , it kind of feels like im standing up on an airplane 24/7 . a pressure in my eyeballs and my head and its like i can feel the energy in the room and im aware of everything going on around me . it might be derealization but i couldn't be sure because i couldn't really relate to everybody else , i just want it to go away already .


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kirsha trappin said:


> yeah its not as bad as it was at first but not much change , it kind of feels like im standing up on an airplane 24/7 . a pressure in my eyeballs and my head and its like i can feel the energy in the room and im aware of everything going on around me . it might be derealization but i couldn't be sure because i couldn't really relate to everybody else , i just want it to go away already .


*its not as bad as it was at first*

This sounds good!

*like i can feel the energy in the room and im aware of everything going on around me*

Sort of a hyper-awareness? Too much 'stimulation' from your environment?


----------

